# FMG ETO?



## RUSHIAT (19 December 2007)

Has anyone any idea why there isn't an option market in FMG? I have presumed it a lack of liquidity in that a large percentage of the company's stock  is tied up.


----------



## ithatheekret (19 December 2007)

The stocks recent 10:1 split could have something to do with it .


----------



## VolTracker (19 December 2007)

One of the ASX ETO eligibility reqt's is that the top 20 shareholders hold less than 80% of the issued capital.  Presumably this is to ensure liquidity.

According to FMG's website the top 20 have 91.78%. Andrew Forrest's Co has 36%.


----------



## VolTracker (22 January 2008)

What would I know, FMG now have exchange traded options. Mar08 & Jun08 expiry. Mkt maker quotes even look reasonable given current market.


----------

